# Remy Presas video clips on MARPPIO site!



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 28, 2006)

I thought that I would let everyone know that there are some video clips of Remy Presas up on the MARPPIO site.  Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.modernarnis.com/vclips.html


----------



## donna (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank for sharing.Some interesting stuff there.:ultracool


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the link.

The "Legend of Arnis" clip had a 70's kung fu flick kind of feel to it, but sound effects aside, it was cool to see stuff like footage of GM Bacon in it.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2006)

Cthulhu said:


> Thanks for sharing the link.
> 
> The "Legend of Arnis" clip had a 70's kung fu flick kind of feel to it, but sound effects aside, it was cool to see stuff like footage of GM Bacon in it.
> 
> Cthulhu



I believe the footage was taken from "Enter Garote" which was a PI film.


----------

